# Let's Get it On



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

In the spirit of the latest round of provocative post titles, I'd like to start this one to post some animal love. I've seen a fair amount of mating in zoos, but this is the first time I've captured it in the wild. It didn't last long, but it was cool to watch. Here's the best of the many frames I captured - I think the falling bark gives it something extra:






*Red-shouldered Hawks Mating*
300mm f/2.8L IS II + 2x III - 600mm @ f/8, 1/640s, ISO 320 - cropped to roughly 2/3 frame

Please share your photos.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 17, 2014)

Great catch!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver.
I think you should take care not to get slapped with a law suit for infringing their privacy! ;D
Like the falling bark, definitely adds an aspect of action.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver.
> I think you should take care not to get slapped with a law suit for infringing their privacy! ;D
> Like the falling bark, definitely adds an aspect of action.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


LOL and thanks! When I get home, I'll have to put up another shot with the female giving me the evil eye. Full story: I was driving slowly down the road when I spotted the male with my eagle hawk eyes. I took a couple of shots until he started shrieking (see below) to the female who was nearby he flew off, she landed, then he flew back to the perch and climbed on her. It was over in about 20-30s and then they rested together (see second shot below), briefly, before they both flew off and left. I did feel kind of bad intruding on them, but they weren't shy


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2014)

A breeding pair of Osprey....


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

Don, you seem to have photos of just about everything, so I'm not too surprised you have mating photos as well. Great shots and I see that your pair decided to "do it" at home


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2014)

I live in a happening place..... a few years ago the roadsign comming into my community was vandalized..... note the bottom right square of the sign


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I live in a happening place..... a few years ago the roadsign comming into my community was vandalized..... note the bottom right square of the sign


That's hilarious and rather creative! You must live in a happening place!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Don.
Not being familiar with the original format of the sign do you perhaps have a pic of the standard sign. Any way it does look very creative.

Cheers Graham.




Don Haines said:


> I live in a happening place..... a few years ago the roadsign comming into my community was vandalized..... note the bottom right square of the sign


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Lions 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Happy Lions 8)


Food and sex - an interesting mixture for sure...


----------



## brad-man (Feb 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Lions 8)
> ...



Oh, come on. You've never taken a lady out for dinner and...


----------



## Vern (Feb 17, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Great catch!


+1 - the bark makes it look like they are into it. Great lighting.


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 17, 2014)

brad-man said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



+1 The ladies almost always take me out for dinner first....


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> When I get home, I'll have to put up another shot with the female giving me the evil eye.


Here it is:


----------



## philmoz (Feb 18, 2014)

All creatures great and *small* 





Phil.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

philmoz said:


> All creatures great and *small*
> 
> Phil.


I love it! Beautiful shot as well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Phil.
Now that is cute, lovely pic.

Cheers Graham.



philmoz said:


> All creatures great and *small*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I live in a happening place..... a few years ago the roadsign comming into my community was vandalized..... note the bottom right square of the sign


Ha hah ha ;D ;D ;D ;D 8) 8) 8) ... well, it is now officially confirmed that you really do live in a "happening place" 8) ... hats-off to the person who got the sign to look so perfectly aligned with the correct shape and size ... it does not look like vandalized at all.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 28, 2014)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 4, 2014)

Butterflies....


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Butterflies....


Wonderful shot!


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2014)

This is the funniest and coolest thread lately. NSFZ (Not Suitable For Zoo)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Domino Beetles, at it


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Domino Beetles, at it



Cool, this could also feature in that topic "Shoot from the rearend of the subjects".


----------



## Helmi2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,

Lovely pictures and a funny thread. 8)

Except Winter i'm not a birder, but i found a few pictures with "Ducks in love".






















Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Helmut.
Looks like an attempted drowning in pic 4! 

Cheers Graham.




Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lovely pictures and a funny thread. 8)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Domino Beetles, at it
> ...



Thanks ... I had no idea that such a thread exists ... looks like Surapon is up to some new mischief ... its very much like him. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lovely pictures and a funny thread. 8)
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice additions everyone!


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 30, 2014)

Am I quick to react or what? Anyways, here's one of birds rustling their feathers.
Eurasian Tree Sparrows from last spring -->


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Am I quick to react or what? Anyways, here's one of birds rustling their feathers.
> Eurasian Tree Sparrows from last spring -->


Great timing, DominoDude!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

We need someone with a good macro lens to get a picture of Educated Fleas.


----------



## dcm (Oct 11, 2014)

Rocky Mountain National Park during the elk rut in late September under dark, overcast skies. 
6D/Tamron 150-600


----------

